# Another Taurus Online!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So do you REALLY want to read ANOTHER Pocket Predator Taurus Review??! Northerner hit on elements of this frame that I would have missed if I didn't read of it first. My Brother Tag reached into his Kharma Sack and sent me a TTF Taurus to 'figure it out myself'.
Have any of you ever been told, or read, that TTF is a fickle friend? Just like my Scorpion, the Taurus is design to hit what you are aiming at. I don't know how else to put it. If you miss with a Taurus you are looking at the wrong target, if you miss bad your release is mocking you!
How is THAT for a review! The only thing I don't know about this frame is if I am shooting a 'Mini' or an 'Un-Mini'? My hand happens to be the exact same size a Mr. Hays. This frame is small, but doesn't feel too small. Knowing my hand is the 'right size' this tells me I'll be able to knock the wings off of a fly with any PP sling I pick up. I've gone off and on with using PP Quick Ties. I can tell you that they are easier on older fingers, re-usable, and stupid proof too. All critical elements in my Sling World! 
5 Stars on the Frame.
5 Stars on the Raventree78 Lanyard.
5 Stars on the WinterCamo Cloth Grip Tape.
5 Stars for Tag because he is the Johnny Appleseed of the Forum!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Another TTF Mini-T fan. It's still my favorite!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome review Mo!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mojave Mo is well deserving of the mini Taurus. I’m glad you like the quick ties. Mo is an amazing gentleman with the utmost respect for others.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, great review.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> Mojave Mo is well deserving of the mini Taurus. I'm glad you like the quick ties. Mo is an amazing gentleman with the utmost respect for others.


Thanks to you Tag. I am not exaggerating when I say that watching how you participate on the Forum has helped make me a better man that I was before I showed up here. Before coming here I would never 'give' without strings attached, even to my own family. The Forum might actually be a microcosm of what a better world could actually look like.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo.. good luck with the taurus, I really like mine. It's a OTT mini I guess. Anyway it really fits my hand right out of the box.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Five star review, Mo!

Love the comparisons to the Scorpion.

Very apt.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Five star review, Mo!
> Love the comparisons to the Scorpion.
> Very apt.


Growing up in a shooting and hunting family if I ever missed my Pops would say, "You are looking at the wrong target!" If I hit the target he'd say, "Once is luck. Twice in a row is skill." Summary: Reviewing any slingshot is almost nonsense when you know more than 5 of the readers out there can thread a needle with that very same frame!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the scorpion and the Hcs are the only TTFs i can hit consistantly with,my Taurus is an OTT,and its a squirell killer for sure  good post Mo


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

HTS not HCS,lol


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> So do you REALLY want to read ANOTHER Pocket Predator Taurus Review??! Northerner hit on elements of this frame that I would have missed if I didn't read of it first. My Brother Tag reached into his Kharma Sack and sent me a TTF Taurus to 'figure it out myself'.
> Have any of you ever been told, or read, that TTF is a fickle friend? Just like my Scorpion, the Taurus is design to hit what you are aiming at. I don't know how else to put it. If you miss with a Taurus you are looking at the wrong target, if you miss bad your release is mocking you!
> How is THAT for a review! The only thing I don't know about this frame is if I am shooting a 'Mini' or an 'Un-Mini'? My hand happens to be the exact same size a Mr. Hays. This frame is small, but doesn't feel too small. Knowing my hand is the 'right size' this tells me I'll be able to knock the wings off of a fly with any PP sling I pick up. I've gone off and on with using PP Quick Ties. I can tell you that they are easier on older fingers, re-usable, and stupid proof too. All critical elements in my Sling World!
> 5 Stars on the Frame.
> ...


What is the wrap you're using on the handle?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Facewizard13 said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > So do you REALLY want to read ANOTHER Pocket Predator Taurus Review??! Northerner hit on elements of this frame that I would have missed if I didn't read of it first. My Brother Tag reached into his Kharma Sack and sent me a TTF Taurus to 'figure it out myself'.
> ...


The wrap is just good old fashioned 'winter' camouflage tape. A $6.00 roll of tape will last a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Great review - thanks!


----------



## Edsling1228 (May 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> So do you REALLY want to read ANOTHER Pocket Predator Taurus Review??! Northerner hit on elements of this frame that I would have missed if I didn't read of it first. My Brother Tag reached into his Kharma Sack and sent me a TTF Taurus to 'figure it out myself'.
> Have any of you ever been told, or read, that TTF is a fickle friend? Just like my Scorpion, the Taurus is design to hit what you are aiming at. I don't know how else to put it. If you miss with a Taurus you are looking at the wrong target, if you miss bad your release is mocking you!
> How is THAT for a review! The only thing I don't know about this frame is if I am shooting a 'Mini' or an 'Un-Mini'? My hand happens to be the exact same size a Mr. Hays. This frame is small, but doesn't feel too small. Knowing my hand is the 'right size' this tells me I'll be able to knock the wings off of a fly with any PP sling I pick up. I've gone off and on with using PP Quick Ties. I can tell you that they are easier on older fingers, re-usable, and stupid proof too. All critical elements in my Sling World!
> 5 Stars on the Frame.
> ...


The Mini was my favorite until I got the full size in solid G-10. Now it’s a tie!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like a shooter for sure. Bill's frames are so Ergo friendly. Nice review Mo!


----------

